# Meatloaf on WSM ?



## wittdog (May 16, 2006)

I’m trying to do meatloaf on the WSM and my dome temp is at 258* I was hopping to get into the 275*-300* rage but so far no luck.  The 3 bottom vent’s are ½ way open and the top is open all the way.  Do I need to open the vent’s some more or should I have added more charcoal to the ring. I started by using the MM with about 16 lit coals. Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 16, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> I’m trying to do meatloaf on the WSM and my dome temp is at 258* I was hopping to get into the 275*-300* rage but so far no luck.  The 3 bottom vent’s are ½ way open and the top is open all the way.  Do I need to open the vent’s some more or should I have added more charcoal to the ring. I started by using the MM with about 16 lit coals. Anyone have any thoughts?



If you wanna cook at a higher temp open all the bottom vents and take the door off till you're close to your target temp.  Then replace the door and shut the vents 50%.  I cook my ML in the 240-260 range though.  CAREFUL of how much wood you use, you can over smoke a meatloaf very easily!


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

Also, If you're cooking with water in the pan, that will hold the temps down.  What time's dinner??  =P~


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 16, 2006)

Hey Dave here's some pic's of one (7lber) I did a while back.  This one was actually done closer to the 300* range.

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welc ... GTdy0Yt2kq


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 16, 2006)

dog, Larrys way will work. Next time your trying to get to the higher temps, start off with more lit coals on initial start up, maybe 25 - 30.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 16, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> dog, Larrys way will work. Next time your trying to get to the higher temps, start off with more lit coals on initial start up, maybe 25 - 30.



Well if you know in the beginning of the cook you what high temps just use a full lit chimney.


----------



## wittdog (May 16, 2006)

Thanks for the help guys. I was using water. This was only my second cook using the WSM I’m trying to learn the ins and outs of it. But it is almost too easy it is like someone else said “magic“ once I had it dialed in to where I wanted it, it just stayed there.  Here is a pic of the loaf on the WSM they have to rest before I can cut into them, I’ll  try to post more pics later or tomorrow. My temp near the top grate was 265* and the mealoaf was done at 170* in about 2.5hrs.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 16, 2006)

Man I love smoked meatloaf


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 16, 2006)

They look awesome Dave! I'm hungry now!  8-[


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

I'm on my way!!  =P~  =P~


----------



## wittdog (May 16, 2006)

Here‘s a pic of the one I stuffed with roasted red peppers, salami, green onions and cheeses. I also used some spaghetti sauce as a binder instead of ketchup.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 16, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Here‘s a pic of the one I stuffed with roasted red peppers, salami, green onions and cheeses. I also used so spaghetti sauce as a binder instead of ketchup.



I think Bill just hit 90 mph to get to your house!


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!  Nope, turning around and heading back home.  Those boys can eat and I know it'll all be woofed down by the time I get there... :grin:

That looks fantastik Dave!!  =P~


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 16, 2006)

Hokey smokes Bullwinkel! That sure does look tasty.  =P~  =P~  =P~  =P~


----------



## Green Hornet (May 16, 2006)

Man-o-man does that look beautiful! =D>


----------



## Finney (May 17, 2006)

Nice looking loaf there.


----------



## Puff1 (May 17, 2006)

Looks good dog =D> 

Remember don't let your meat loaf :!:


----------



## Gary in VA (May 17, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Hey Dave here's some pic's of one (7lber) I did a while back.  This one was actually done closer to the 300* range.
> 
> http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welc ... GTdy0Yt2kq



Dang Larry.. thats the biggest meatloaf I think i ever seen.   

Yours looks great Dog... a more manageable loaf of meat than Mr. Wolfe showed us.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 17, 2006)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe":9x8bbabw]Hey Dave here's some pic's of one (7lber) I did a while back.  This one was actually done closer to the 300* range.
> 
> [url="http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=8AZOGTdy0Yt2kq said:
> 
> ...


----------



## john pen (May 18, 2006)

Looks good...glad to see your finally putting that WSM to use !!!


----------

